# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Αρσενικός συμπεριφορά

## matsarou

Καλησπέρα ,εγώ είμαι η περίπτωση που ενώ μου χάρισαν δύο αρσενικά το ένα ξαφνικά άρχισε να γεννά αυγά . Ευτυχώς παρα την απειρία μου κατάλαβα νωρίς ότι κάτι γίνεται με τα καναρίνια και τα είχα εξοπλίσει πλήρως (φωλιά ,έξτρα τροφή ).Σήμερα η καναρίνα έκανε το πρώτο αυγό Όλα καλά μόνο που ο αρσενικός έχει αλλάξει συμπεριφορά ,ενώ δεν τα Έχω χωρίσει αυτός κάθεται κάτω στην γωνία και είναι σκυθρωπος και με ανασηκωμενα φτερά. Το κάνει συνήθως  Όταν πάει η καναρίνα στην φωλιά . Ανησυχώ μήπως έπαθε κάτι ο αρσενικός μου . Γενικά ήταν πολύ ενεργητικός κινητικός φωνακλάς και φαγανος ,Τώρα ούτε καν κελαηδα .Τι να κάνω ?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Καλώς όρισες στο forum.
Μου έχει τύχει με αρκετά αρσενικά αυτή η "κατήφεια" όταν κλωσάει το θηλυκό.
Το συστηματικό κελάηδισμα, το ξεχνάς. Επακόλουθο και αυτό του ζευγαρώματος.
Υπάρχουν θεματάκια με τη διατροφή τους και την διαρύθμιση του κλουβιού.
Μπορείς να δεις τα διάφορα θέματα για τα καναρίνια και θα βρεις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες.
Όρεξη να έχεις.

----------


## matsarou

> Καλώς όρισες στο forum.
> Μου έχει τύχει με αρκετά αρσενικά αυτή η "κατήφεια" όταν κλωσάει το θηλυκό.
> Το συστηματικό κελάηδισμα, το ξεχνάς. Επακόλουθο και αυτό του ζευγαρώματος.
> Υπάρχουν θεματάκια με τη διατροφή τους και την διαρύθμιση του κλουβιού.
> Μπορείς να δεις τα διάφορα θέματα για τα καναρίνια και θα βρεις πολύτιμες πληροφορίες.
> Όρεξη να έχεις.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ η αλήθεια είναι ότι με καθησύχασες ☺ . Με προβλημάτισε όμως αυτό που μου είπες για την διαρρύθμιση του κλουβιού και την τροφή .είδες κάτι που είναι λάθος ε  είναι τόσα πολλά τελικά που πρέπει να ξέρεις !!!Σε ευχαριστώ παντός πολύ για τον χρόνο σου και την άμεση ανταπόκριση . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δώσε τους χώρο να πεταρίζουν, αφήνοντας μόνο τις 2 πατήθρες στις άκρες του κλουβιού (και την κούνια βγάλε).
Σε απόσταση από τα κάγκελα, όσο περίπου η μπλε πατήθρα στη φωτό, για να μην βρίσκει η ουρά στο κλουβί και χαλάει.
Αν με το καλό βγουν μικρά και είναι έτοιμα να αφήσουν τη φωλιά, βάζεις καμιά έξτρα πατήθρα αν θες.
Το στικ με τους σπόρους το τσακίζουν, το ξέρω, αλλά δεν τους κάνει καλό.
Άσε στο κλουβί 1-2 ταΐστρες, 1 αυγοθήκη, 1 ποτίστρα.
Όταν η κυρία κάνει όλα τα αυγά, κόψε τα πολλά αυγά και τις αυγοτροφές. Όταν είναι να βγουν τα μικρά βάζεις κανονικά πάλι.
Λόγω του ότι δεν είχες μέχρι τώρα σουπιοκόκαλο (βάλε άμεσα), πάρε υδατοδιαλυτές σταγόνες ασβεστίου και βάλε στο νερό μέχρι να κάνει τα αυγά.
Μπορείς σιγά σιγά να βάλεις στη ζωή τους τα χορταρικά και τα λαχανικά.
Σου παραθέτω μερικά θεματάκια για διάβασμα. Είπαμε, όρεξη να έχεις.

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής*


*Σουπιοκόκκαλο (Κόκκαλο σουπιάς)*


*Συνταγές αυγοτροφής*

*Οι σπόροι και η διατροφική τους αξία*
*Ποιά χορταρικά , λαχανικά ή φρούτα δίνουμε στα πουλιά μας ;*

----------


## amastro

Α, ξέχασα.
Ότι και να θες να ρωτήσεις, ακόμα και αν είναι χιλιογραμμένο στα θέματα του forum, μη διστάσεις στιγμή.

----------


## matsarou

> Δώσε τους χώρο να πεταρίζουν, αφήνοντας μόνο τις 2 πατήθρες στις άκρες του κλουβιού (και την κούνια βγάλε).
> Σε απόσταση από τα κάγκελα, όσο περίπου η μπλε πατήθρα στη φωτό, για να μην βρίσκει η ουρά στο κλουβί και χαλάει.
> Αν με το καλό βγουν μικρά και είναι έτοιμα να αφήσουν τη φωλιά, βάζεις καμιά έξτρα πατήθρα αν θες.
> Το στικ με τους σπόρους το τσακίζουν, το ξέρω, αλλά δεν τους κάνει καλό.
> Άσε στο κλουβί 1-2 ταΐστρες, 1 αυγοθήκη, 1 ποτίστρα.
> Όταν η κυρία κάνει όλα τα αυγά, κόψε τα πολλά αυγά και τις αυγοτροφές. Όταν είναι να βγουν τα μικρά βάζεις κανονικά πάλι.
> Λόγω του ότι δεν είχες μέχρι τώρα σουπιοκόκαλο (βάλε άμεσα), πάρε υδατοδιαλυτές σταγόνες ασβεστίου και βάλε στο νερό μέχρι να κάνει τα αυγά.
> Μπορείς σιγά σιγά να βάλεις στη ζωή τους τα χορταρικά και τα λαχανικά.
> Σου παραθέτω μερικά θεματάκια για διάβασμα. Είπαμε, όρεξη να έχεις.
> ...


Έκανα το 90%δεν τους έβγαλα το στικ θα τους τα αφήσω μέχρι να το φάνε και μετα τέλος δεν τους ξαναπερνω . Έχω πάρει κάποιες τροφές από το εμπόριο που πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι καλές . Θα στις παραθέσω σε εικόνες και αν γνωρίζεις κάτι σχετικά με αυτές μου λες (εφόσον έχεις χρόνο και όρεξη ).
Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την ανταπόκριση !!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

Η νέα διακόσμηση και τα συμπληρώματα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Η κίτρινη βιταμίνη δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, καλό είναι να την αποφεύγεις. Βάλε αυγουλάκι βρασμένο 12 λεπτά και κομμένο στη μέση, πολύ καλύτερα, ειδικά με τα μωρά, αν όλα πάνε καλά...
Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις μόνη σου αυγοτροφή, δες το σύνδεσμο που έβαλε πιο πάνω ο Ανδρέας... Είναι σαφώς πιο υγιεινή και ασφαλής για τα πουλάκια σου.
Τα μείγματα δεν τα ξέρω, θα σου πει κάποιος άλλος.
Αν είναι εύκολο βγάλε φωτογραφία το κλουβί αύριο, με φως, γιατί δεν φαίνεται η νέα σου διαρρύθμιση...
ΥΓ. Καλή επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή! 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Έκανε 2ο αυγό σήμερα η κανάρα;

----------


## matsarou

> Η κίτρινη βιταμίνη δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, καλό είναι να την αποφεύγεις. Βάλε αυγουλάκι βρασμένο 12 λεπτά και κομμένο στη μέση, πολύ καλύτερα, ειδικά με τα μωρά, αν όλα πάνε καλά...
> Επίσης μπορείς να κάνεις μόνη σου αυγοτροφή, δες το σύνδεσμο που έβαλε πιο πάνω ο Ανδρέας... Είναι σαφώς πιο υγιεινή και ασφαλής για τα πουλάκια σου.
> Τα μείγματα δεν τα ξέρω, θα σου πει κάποιος άλλος.
> Αν είναι εύκολο βγάλε φωτογραφία το κλουβί αύριο, με φως, γιατί δεν φαίνεται η νέα σου διαρρύθμιση...
> ΥΓ. Καλή επιτυχία στην αναπαραγωγή! 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ θα δοκιμάσω Αύριο με την φωτο και θα φτιάξω δικό μου σκεύασμα .
Άσχετο με το θέμα , Σήμερα η καναρίνα δεν κάθησε καθόλου στην φωλιά από την στιγμή που τις άλλαξα το αυγό με ψεύτικο ,ελπίζω να Μον έκανα βλακεία που ακούμπησα την φωλιά της  

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Έκανε 2ο αυγό σήμερα η κανάρα;


Ναι έκανε από την ώρα όμως που τις το  αντικατέστησα δεν έχει κάτσει καθόλου !!!έκανα βλακεία που ακούμπησα την φωλιά της ?Έχω ακούσει ότι αν καταλάβουν ότι τα πειράζεις δεν ξανακάθονται ισχύει ?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Έκανες αντικατάσταση αυγών στην πρώτη σου γέννα; Θέλει κότσια. 
Όλοι λίγο πολύ πειράζουμε τις φωλιές. οι περισσότεροι για να κάνουν αντικατάσταση των αυγών με πλαστικά.  
Αφού τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι με 20 βαθμούς, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα αν δεν κάτσει από το 2ο αυγό.
Λογικά θα "βιδωθεί" στη φωλιά στο 3ο ή στο 4ο αυγό. Αν δεν το κάνει και τότε, έχουμε πρόβλημα.
Μην χαρχαλεύεις άλλο το κλουβί με ανακατατάξεις. Λάθος μου, έπρεπε να σου πω να τις αφήσεις για αργότερα.
Θέλει τώρα λίγο ησυχία, το σημείο που τα έχεις δεν είναι και το καλύτερο.
Δεν το συζητάμε όμως για αλλαγή χώρου τώρα με τίποτα. Μετά τη γέννα.
Δες αν μπορείς και αύριο για σουπιοκόκαλο και ασβέστιο για το νερό. Μπορεί να σε γλιτώσει από δύσκολες καταστάσεις.
Ελπίζω να μην σε μπερδεύουμε η να σε αγχώνουμε. 2-3 βασικά πραγματάκια προς το παρόν και σιγά σιγά τα υπόλοιπα.  
Με το καλό να πάει καλά η γέννα και να την απολαύσεις. Μετά κόλλησες...

----------


## matsarou

> Έκανες αντικατάσταση αυγών στην πρώτη σου γέννα; Θέλει κότσια. 
> Όλοι λίγο πολύ πειράζουμε τις φωλιές. οι περισσότεροι για να κάνουν αντικατάσταση των αυγών με πλαστικά.  
> Αφού τα έχεις μέσα στο σπίτι με 20 βαθμούς, δεν τρέχει και τίποτα αν δεν κάτσει από το 2ο αυγό.
> Λογικά θα "βιδωθεί" στη φωλιά στο 3ο ή στο 4ο αυγό. Αν δεν το κάνει και τότε, έχουμε πρόβλημα.
> Μην χαρχαλεύεις άλλο το κλουβί με ανακατατάξεις. Λάθος μου, έπρεπε να σου πω να τις αφήσεις για αργότερα.
> Θέλει τώρα λίγο ησυχία, το σημείο που τα έχεις δεν είναι και το καλύτερο.
> Δεν το συζητάμε όμως για αλλαγή χώρου τώρα με τίποτα. Μετά τη γέννα.
> Δες αν μπορείς και αύριο για σουπιοκόκαλο και ασβέστιο για το νερό. Μπορεί να σε γλιτώσει από δύσκολες καταστάσεις.
> Ελπίζω να μην σε μπερδεύουμε η να σε αγχώνουμε. 2-3 βασικά πραγματάκια προς το παρόν και σιγά σιγά τα υπόλοιπα.  
> Με το καλό να πάει καλά η γέννα και να την απολαύσεις. Μετά κόλλησες...


Ναι ασφαλώς Αύριο θα πάω πρωί πρωί αν και πολυ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα τα βρω το σουπιοκοκαλο ,μόνο από κανένα ψαρά αλλά είδα ότι θέλει διαδικασία . Τώρα για το ασβέστιο νερού αν έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάνα δυο  θα σου ήμουν ευγνώμων( δεν ξέρω τι θα βρω ).Τώρα όσο αφορά για την ανταλλαγή μου το είπαν για να αποφύγουμε το να μείνει κάποιο μωρό πίσω στην ανάπτυξη . Μου είπαν να βάλω τα αυγά πίσω μετα το 4ο . Έχω η αγχωθεί λιγο ούτε ξέρω αν θα τις τα βάλω καλά ή θα τα απορρίψει  μακάρι να πάνε όλα καλά  

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Ασβέστιο πάρε το tabernil calcio από κτηνιατρικά.
Μην φοβάσαι αν θα βάλεις καλά τα αυγά, θα τα βάλεις στη φωλιά και θα τα βολέψει μια χαρά μόνη της...
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πάει στη φωλιά επειδή έκανες αντικατάσταση. Αλλαγή στη θέση της φωλιάς ή του κλουβιού μόνο. Δεν έκανες κάτι τέτοιο στις αλλαγές; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όλα καλά με την κανάρα και τα αυγά;

----------


## matsarou

> Ασβέστιο πάρε το tabernil calcio από κτηνιατρικά.
> Μην φοβάσαι αν θα βάλεις καλά τα αυγά, θα τα βάλεις στη φωλιά και θα τα βολέψει μια χαρά μόνη της...
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πάει στη φωλιά επειδή έκανες αντικατάσταση. Αλλαγή στη θέση της φωλιάς ή του κλουβιού μόνο. Δεν έκανες κάτι τέτοιο στις αλλαγές; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Λοιπών Όπως φοβόμουν είμαι από νησί και δυστυχώς είμαστε λιγο πίσω από τον κόσμο Έχω βρει μέχρι στιγμής το Vitamix plus solution ,omnivit cereal Elega,και το tobernil ab2e συγχωρέστε με αν τα Έχω γράψει λάθος έτσι μου τα είπαν από το τηλ και δεν ξέρω αν τα έγραψα σωστά, επίσης δεν βρήκα την ειδική άμμο . Βρήκα το σουπιοκοκαλο μόνο .Να κάνω κάτι άλλο να πάρω κάτι από αυτά ?Να τις βάλω αμύγδαλο που να το Έχω περάσει στο μουλτι ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Όλα καλά με την κανάρα και τα αυγά;


Κάναμε το τρίτο Σήμερα δεν έχει σηκωθεί από την φωλιά  Μόλις πλησιάζω με παρακολουθεί με το βλέμμα της όπου πάω  ,έχει καταλάβει ότι τις τα περνώ . Ακόμα Δεν έχω καταφέρει να τις το πάρω το σημερινό!!!!δεν ξεκολλάει από την φωλιά ,ο αρσενικός μου έχει αναλάβει την σίτιση της και την ταΐζει μέσα στο στόμα !!!Έχω τρελαθεί είναι πολύ καλός 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Σούπερ !!
Μόλις ξεμπερδέψεις και τις αλλαγές των αυγών και σου φύγει και το άγχος, μπορείς να δεις σιγά σιγά και τα της διατροφής τους. 
Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης (για να το πω λίγο πιο χαλαρά).
Επίσης, το μαρούλι (μαρούλι δεν ήταν στη φωτο; ) το αποφεύγουμε λόγω μεγάλης επιβάρυνσης με φυτοφάρμακα.
Εκτός αν είναι δικό σου και όχι της λαϊκής. Έχεις πολλές επιλογές σε χόρτα και λαχανικά.
 ::  ::  :: *Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*

----------


## matsarou

> Ασβέστιο πάρε το tabernil calcio από κτηνιατρικά.
> Μην φοβάσαι αν θα βάλεις καλά τα αυγά, θα τα βάλεις στη φωλιά και θα τα βολέψει μια χαρά μόνη της...
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην πάει στη φωλιά επειδή έκανες αντικατάσταση. Αλλαγή στη θέση της φωλιάς ή του κλουβιού μόνο. Δεν έκανες κάτι τέτοιο στις αλλαγές; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αλλαγή κλουβιού δεν έκανα (ακόμα να τις πάρω το αυγό )ποιο Κάτω παραθέτω και την φωτο με το κλουβί (πρωί )


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Σούπερ !!
> Μόλις ξεμπερδέψεις και τις αλλαγές των αυγών και σου φύγει και το άγχος, μπορείς να δεις σιγά σιγά και τα της διατροφής τους. 
> Εκεί υπάρχουν πολλά περιθώρια βελτίωσης (για να το πω λίγο πιο χαλαρά).
> Επίσης, το μαρούλι (μαρούλι δεν ήταν στη φωτο; ) το αποφεύγουμε λόγω μεγάλης επιβάρυνσης με φυτοφάρμακα.
> Εκτός αν είναι δικό σου και όχι της λαϊκής. Έχεις πολλές επιλογές σε χόρτα και λαχανικά.
> *Φρέσκα βότανα, χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*


Ναι μαρούλι είναι αλλά  βιολογικό το συγκεκριμένο έκοψα και μπρόκολο από τον κήπο μας το πλένω καλά και περιμένω να στεγνώσει για να τους το βάλω 



Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαιρη ασβεστιο ελλειψει σκευασματος για πτηνα , μπορεις να παρεις και απο φαρμακειο , κατα προτιμηση αναβραζον για το νερο 

Μηπως εχεις καποιο ηδη ;  Συνδιασμος ανθρακικου με γλυκονικο (πιο αμεσης απορροφησης το δευτερο ) ειναι το mega calcium αλλα εστω και αλλο να παρεις ειναι οκ και δοσολογια θα σου πω οταν μου πεις οτι βρηκες καποιο συγκεκριμενο

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη ασβεστιο ελλειψει σκευασματος για πτηνα , μπορεις να παρεις και απο φαρμακειο , κατα προτιμηση αναβραζον για το νερο 
> 
> Μηπως εχεις καποιο ηδη ;  Συνδιασμος ανθρακικου με γλυκονικο (πιο αμεσης απορροφησης το δευτερο ) ειναι το mega calcium αλλα εστω και αλλο να παρεις ειναι οκ και δοσολογια θα σου πω οταν μου πεις οτι βρηκες καποιο συγκεκριμενο


Καλησπέρα δεν έχω κάτι ,θα πάω σε φαρμακείο γιατί από pet shop εδώ δύσκολο να βρω κάτι τις προκοπής 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Καλησπέρα δεν έχω κάτι ,θα πάω σε φαρμακείο γιατί από pet shop εδώ δύσκολο να βρω κάτι τις προκοπής 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυτές κάνουν ?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μαίρη ο αρσενικός γιατί είναι στον πατο;
Πρέπει να τον κοιτάξεις λίγο. 
Αν μπορεις για αρχή να βγάλεις κάποιες φωτό στα ποδια του. 
Δεν δικαιολογείται να καθεται στον πατο. 
Εκτός αν έτυχε αλλά το έχεις ξανά αναφέρει πιο πανω. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Διελυσε 1/8 απο αυτο σε 100 ml νερου και δωσε για 5 μερες και μετα 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα . Αν δεν διαλυεται καλα  , ανακατεψε με μιξερακι του καφε .Νομιζω δεν ειναι αναβραζων

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη ο αρσενικός γιατί είναι στον πατο;
> Πρέπει να τον κοιτάξεις λίγο. 
> Αν μπορεις για αρχή να βγάλεις κάποιες φωτό στα ποδια του. 
> Δεν δικαιολογείται να καθεται στον πατο. 
> Εκτός αν έτυχε αλλά το έχεις ξανά αναφέρει πιο πανω. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλησπέρα , Έχω παρατηρήσει αυτό το κάνει με το που η θηλυκή πάει στην φωλιά δεν ξέρω γιατί , αυτό ήταν και το αρχικό θέμα μου άλλωστε ,μου είπε ο Ανδρέας ότι το έχει ξαναδεί να αλλάζει συμπεριφορά το αρσενικό .εγώ θα τα βγάλω μια φωτογραφία Αύριο τα ποδαράκια του και βλέπουμε . Δεν είναι  συνέχεια κάτω πάει τρώει και ταΐζει και την θηλυκή ,αλλά Γενικά έχει αλλάξει . Μακάρι να Μιν  είναι τίποτα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Διελυσε 1/8 απο αυτο σε 100 ml νερου και δωσε για 5 μερες και μετα 1-2 φορες την εβδομαδα . Αν δεν διαλυεται καλα  , ανακατεψε με μιξερακι του καφε .Νομιζω δεν ειναι αναβραζων


Άκυρα τα αναβραζον τελικά ήταν ληγμενα από τον 4/17 ευτυχώς που το είδα , δεν βρήκα στο εφημερεύον φαρμακείο ,και το σουπιοκοκαλο δεν το έχουν ακουμπήσει . Πήρα τηλ Σήμερα την κτηνίατρο να την ρωτήσω αν είχε αυτή (βέβαια δεν ειδικεύεται στα πτηνά )και μου είπε ότι και Τώρα αν τις τα δώσω είναι αργά έπρεπε να τις τα είχα δώσει πριν ξεκινήσει να γεννάει τα αυγά της  . Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω οι μέρες περνάνε θα πάω και Αύριο πρωί σε ένα  φαρμακείο μπας και βρω 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μην αγχώνεσαι τόσο. Αν είχε μεγάλη ανάγκη, θα το τσάκιζε το σουπιοκόκαλο. Βρες φαρμακείο αύριο με την ησυχία σου
Δυστοκία μπορεί να δεις και μετά το πρώτο αυγό. Εγώ που έχω μόνιμα σουπιοκάκαλο στα κλουβιά, έχω τις σταγόνες μόνο για περίπτωση ανάγκης.
Μια φορά τις χρειάστηκα και έσωσα το πουλάκι.

----------


## jk21

Δεν εχει θεμα για αυτή τη γεννα .Απλα όταν γεννανε αυγα , δεσμευουν ασβεστιο και από τα κοκκαλα τους αν δεν τρωνε αρκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο και πρεπει να τα ενισχύουμε για την επομενη γεννα .Αν ηταν για τωρα θα σου λεγαμε να δωσεις αμεσα στο στομα (αν υπηρχε πχ σύμπτωμα δυστοκιας )  .Δεν εχεις τετοιο θεμα 

Ότι παρεις απ φαρμακειο , δες να είναι αναβραζον αν γινεται ή να ξερει η φαρμακοποιος ότι διαλυεται στο νερο


* τωρα ειδα σου γραψε και ο Ανδρεας

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν εχει θεμα για αυτή τη γεννα .Απλα όταν γεννανε αυγα , δεσμευουν ασβεστιο και από τα κοκκαλα τους αν δεν τρωνε αρκετο σουπιοκοκκαλο και πρεπει να τα ενισχύουμε για την επομενη γεννα .Αν ηταν για τωρα θα σου λεγαμε να δωσεις αμεσα στο στομα (αν υπηρχε πχ σύμπτωμα δυστοκιας )  .Δεν εχεις τετοιο θεμα 
> 
> Ότι παρεις απ φαρμακειο , δες να είναι αναβραζον αν γινεται ή να ξερει η φαρμακοποιος ότι διαλυεται στο νερο
> 
> 
> * τωρα ειδα σου γραψε και ο Ανδρεας


Δημήτρη θα πάω Αύριο  να κοιτάξω γι'αυτό που μου έγραψες . Αυτή Τώρα Ποτέ θα ξαναγεννήσει δηλ? Μου ακούγετε για πολύ σύντομο όπως κατάλαβα !!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Μην αγχώνεσαι τόσο. Αν είχε μεγάλη ανάγκη, θα το τσάκιζε το σουπιοκόκαλο. Βρες φαρμακείο αύριο με την ησυχία σου
> Δυστοκία μπορεί να δεις και μετά το πρώτο αυγό. Εγώ που έχω μόνιμα σουπιοκάκαλο στα κλουβιά, έχω τις σταγόνες μόνο για περίπτωση ανάγκης.
> Μια φορά τις χρειάστηκα και έσωσα το πουλάκι.


Αντρέα το σουπιοκοκαλο Όπως και το μπρόκολο και το μίγμα με το (αυγό φρυγανιά ρυζαλευρο ,ρίγανη μέλι)δεν τα πλησιάζουν καν .ο αρσενικός πήγε στο μίγμα με το αυγό μια φορά και έκτοτε Ποτέ ξανά  (και είμαι καλή στην μαγειρική  ) και αυτά σαν και εμάς τους αρέσει το junk food

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## thanos.

Δωστεις και λίγο σουσάμι!

----------


## amastro

> Αντρέα το σουπιοκοκαλο Όπως και το μπρόκολο και το μίγμα με το (αυγό φρυγανιά ρυζαλευρο ,ρίγανη μέλι)δεν τα πλησιάζουν καν .ο αρσενικός πήγε στο μίγμα με το αυγό μια φορά και έκτοτε Ποτέ ξανά  (και είμαι καλή στην μαγειρική  ) και αυτά σαν και εμάς τους αρέσει το junk food
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Βάζε μικρές ποσότητες για να μην πηγαίνουν χαμένες και θα πλησιάσουν. Θέλουν το χρόνο τους.

----------


## matsarou

> Δωστεις και λίγο σουσάμι!


Τους Έχω βάλει, μόνο ο αρσενικός τρώει (μάλλον από όσο είδα)


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Βάζε μικρές ποσότητες για να μην πηγαίνουν χαμένες και θα πλησιάσουν. Θέλουν το χρόνο τους.


Αντρέα Καλημέρα Σήμερα έκανε και το τέταρτο !!!τι να κάνω από Αύριο λες να τις βάλω και τα άλλα η να περιμένω μέχρι να σταματήσει να γεννάει ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Εγώ θα τα έβαζα σήμερα πίσω στη κανάρα τα αυγά.

*Προσωρινή αντικατάσταση των αυγών με πλαστικά*

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη ο αρσενικός γιατί είναι στον πατο;
> Πρέπει να τον κοιτάξεις λίγο. 
> Αν μπορεις για αρχή να βγάλεις κάποιες φωτό στα ποδια του. 
> Δεν δικαιολογείται να καθεται στον πατο. 
> Εκτός αν έτυχε αλλά το έχεις ξανά αναφέρει πιο πανω. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ελπίζω να φαίνεται αυτό που θες να δεις !!!εντάξει παντός νομίζω ότι είναι . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Ελπίζω να φαίνεται αυτό που θες να δεις !!!εντάξει παντός νομίζω ότι είναι . 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Στο αριστερό δες, έχει κάτι σαν μαύρη φλούδα .


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Μαίρη καλημερα, 
μια χαρά φαίνονται τα ποδια. 
Το αρσενικό φαντάζομαι το έχεις ακουσει να κελαηδάει εντονα. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Δεν φαίνεται καλά αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ κοίταγα για πληγη ή σπυρι και δεν έχει

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη καλημερα, 
> μια χαρά φαίνονται τα ποδια. 
> Το αρσενικό φαντάζομαι το έχεις ακουσει να κελαηδάει εντονα. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι αλλά για πολύ λιγο Όταν βγει  η καναρινα  από την φωλιά ,και όχι πάντα ,ο αρσενικός κάνει για λιγο ένα έντονο κελάηδημα και μετα τιν "κουτουπονι"

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Οκ. Όλα καλά τότε. 
Καμιά φορά μπερδευουν τα θηλυκά και επειδή το είδα να καθεται στον πατο σαν να κλωσσάει και τρωει και ασβέστιο, είπα μήπως. Πάντως είναι ωραίος. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν φαίνεται καλά αυτό που λες αλλά εγώ κοίταγα για πληγη ή σπυρι και δεν έχει
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Όχι κάτι τέτοιο δεν έχω προσέξει .πιο παλιά είχε έναν μικροτραυματισμο είχε μπλεχτεί από τις κλωστές τις ποδιάς που τράβαγε και είχε μπλεχτεί ,είχε κάνει σαν ένα αιμάτωμα αλλά μετα απο λιγο αυτό έφυγε .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Οκ. Όλα καλά τότε. 
> Καμιά φορά μπερδευουν τα θηλυκά και επειδή το είδα να καθεται στον πατο σαν να κλωσσάει και τρωει και ασβέστιο, είπα μήπως. Πάντως είναι ωραίος. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ότι εχει μια ελαφρα υπερκερατωση στα δαχτυλα (μαλλον από ακαριαση ) αλλα μην δεν θα τα ενόχλησεις τωρα για αλοιφες κλπ που εχουν αυγα ή μετα με μικρους νεοσσους .Αν το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτο και δεν μας μπερδευει η φωτο , θα δουμε τι θα κανεις στο μελλον

----------


## matsarou

> Νομιζω ότι εχει μια ελαφρα υπερκερατωση στα δαχτυλα (μαλλον από ακαριαση ) αλλα μην δεν θα τα ενόχλησεις τωρα για αλοιφες κλπ που εχουν αυγα ή μετα με μικρους νεοσσους .Αν το πρόβλημα είναι υπαρκτο και δεν μας μπερδευει η φωτο , θα δουμε τι θα κανεις στο μελλον


Θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω καλύτερες φωτο αύριο ,αν είναι αυτό που λες παίζει να κολλήσει και η θηλυκή?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ναι μπορει αλλα δεν είναι κατι που είναι επικινδυνο για τη ζωη τους και μπορει να περιμενει .Μην τα αναστατώσεις γιατι θα αφησουν τα αυγα .Απλα αν τελικα υπαρχει θα το δουμε στο μελλον

----------


## matsarou

> Ναι μπορει αλλα δεν είναι κατι που είναι επικινδυνο για τη ζωη τους και μπορει να περιμενει .Μην τα αναστατώσεις γιατι θα αφησουν τα αυγα .Απλα αν τελικα υπαρχει θα το δουμε στο μελλον


Δημήτρη Καλημέρα .Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κάποιο από τα δύο ξεκίνησε διάρροια  Μπορεί να είναι και η ιδέα μου που τα παρακολουθώ Τώρα συνέχεια  . Παίζει να είναι οι τροφές που τους δίνω κάθε μέρα και τις άλλαξα ?ποιο Κάτω σου Έχω μια φωτο με αυτό που είδα. 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τους ειχες δωσει ψες πρασσιναδα?
Πιο πανω δεξια στην φωτογραφια να φανταστω ειναι η ταιστρες?
Επειδη βλεπω μεγαλη την κουτσουλια 
Πρεπει  να ειναι απο την θηλυκια οταν βγαινει για φαγητο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Όταν το θηλυκό βγει από τη φωλιά μετά από πάρα πολύ ώρα, κάνει κουτσουλιές τέρατα.
Αν συνυπολογίσεις τα πράσινα που τρώει, κάποιο λαχανικό που ίσως έφαγε για πρώτη φορά,
την διαφορετική αυγοτροφή, τότε θα κάνει μεγάλες και υδαρές κουτσουλιές σαν τον "πίνακα ζωγραφικής" 
που βλέπουμε παραπάνω. Το μάτι του Δημήτρη που κόβει παραπάνω, ίσως δει κάτι άλλο.
Εγώ θα έκοβα μια-δυο μέρες τα λαχανικά για να δώ αν είναι όντως από αυτά το πράσινο χρώμα και η υδαρότητα.

5ο-6ο αυγό έκανε η κανάρα;

----------


## matsarou

> Όταν το θηλυκό βγει από τη φωλιά μετά από πάρα πολύ ώρα, κάνει κουτσουλιές τέρατα.
> Αν συνυπολογίσεις τα πράσινα που τρώει, κάποιο λαχανικό που ίσως έφαγε για πρώτη φορά,
> την διαφορετική αυγοτροφή, τότε θα κάνει μεγάλες και υδαρές κουτσουλιές σαν τον "πίνακα ζωγραφικής" 
> που βλέπουμε παραπάνω. Το μάτι του Δημήτρη που κόβει παραπάνω, ίσως δει κάτι άλλο.
> Εγώ θα έκοβα μια-δυο μέρες τα λαχανικά για να δώ αν είναι όντως από αυτά το πράσινο χρώμα και η υδαρότητα.
> 
> 5ο-6ο αυγό έκανε η κανάρα;


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρώτη φορά έφαγε χθες μπρόκολο ,θα τις το βγάλω να δούμε ,να  σταματήσω και το καθημερινό αυγό η όχι ακόμα ?Σταμάτησε να γεννά στο τέταρτο  

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Τους ειχες δωσει ψες πρασσιναδα?
> Πιο πανω δεξια στην φωτογραφια να φανταστω ειναι η ταιστρες?
> Επειδη βλεπω μεγαλη την κουτσουλια 
> Πρεπει  να ειναι απο την θηλυκια οταν βγαινει για φαγητο
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ναι έφαγε μπρόκολο  για πρώτη φορά . Ναι οι ταιστρες είναι που το κατάλαβες 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ναι, δεν δίνεις τώρα συνεχώς αυγό και αυγοτροφή.
Λίγο πριν σκάσουν μύτη τα μικρά ξεκινάς πάλι.
Αντίθετα, όταν βγουν με το καλό τα μικρά, σταματάς τα πράσινα για μερικές ημέρες,
και θα αρχίσεις να δίνεις σιγά σιγά στις 7 με 10 ημέρες.

----------


## IscarioTis

> Ναι έφαγε μπρόκολο  για πρώτη φορά . Ναι οι ταιστρες είναι που το κατάλαβες 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Ε καλα τωρα τι κανουμε μυγες πεταλωνουμε? 
Ε που αλλου θα πηγαινε η τσουπα μετα απο τοσες ωρες στην φωλια

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Νομιζω ότι απλα οφείλεται στην τροφη και στο ότι κανει μεγαλες κουτσουλιες στην εξοδο απ τη φωλια  και δεν είναι διαρροια αλλα θα το καταλάβουμε αν βαλεις καθαρο χαρτι κουζινας λευκο απορροφητικο και τις δουμε χωρις να αφησεις να κανει πολλες και όχι πρωινη ωρα . Δωσε για λιγο μονο σπορους χωρις χορταρικα αυγο (όχι ότι εχουν ευθυνη απλα επηρεαζουν μαζα και χρωματισμο ) να δουμε κουτσουλιες και μετα βλέπουμε . Αν είναι οκ , εγω θα συνεχιζα και τα δυο (αρκει να μην είναι πολύ παχουλα τα πουλια από κατω )

----------


## matsarou

> Νομιζω ότι απλα οφείλεται στην τροφη και στο ότι κανει μεγαλες κουτσουλιες στην εξοδο απ τη φωλια  και δεν είναι διαρροια αλλα θα το καταλάβουμε αν βαλεις καθαρο χαρτι κουζινας λευκο απορροφητικο και τις δουμε χωρις να αφησεις να κανει πολλες και όχι πρωινη ωρα . Δωσε για λιγο μονο σπορους χωρις χορταρικα αυγο (όχι ότι εχουν ευθυνη απλα επηρεαζουν μαζα και χρωματισμο ) να δουμε κουτσουλιες και μετα βλέπουμε . Αν είναι οκ , εγω θα συνεχιζα και τα δυο (αρκει να μην είναι πολύ παχουλα τα πουλια από κατω )


Δημήτρη καλησπέρα ,το καλοκαίρι που μου τα έδωσαν ο αρσενικός είχε λίγο παραπάνω λίπος ,μου είχε πει τότε ότι καλό είναι να Μιν του δίνω πολύ φαγητό. Θα πρέπει να τα δω και να βγάλω φωτο με το που βγουν τα πουλάκια .προς το παρών σου Έχω την φωτο που μου ζήτησες .Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν είναι διαρροια , είναι  οκ

----------


## matsarou

> Ναι, δεν δίνεις τώρα συνεχώς αυγό και αυγοτροφή.
> Λίγο πριν σκάσουν μύτη τα μικρά ξεκινάς πάλι.
> Αντίθετα, όταν βγουν με το καλό τα μικρά, σταματάς τα πράσινα για μερικές ημέρες,
> και θα αρχίσεις να δίνεις σιγά σιγά στις 7 με 10 ημέρες.


Αντρέα Καλημέρα μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζεις το landmark στρειδαλευρο είναι καλό για να τους βάλω ?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Αντρέα Καλημέρα μια ερώτηση αν γνωρίζεις το landmark στρειδαλευρο είναι καλό για να τους βάλω ?
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Η το φωσφορικο ασβέστιο ?


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Sorry, δεν τα δίνω και δεν τα ξέρω.

----------


## IscarioTis

Αμα θες να τους δινεις για ασβεστιο να δωσω παραγγελια στο χωριο να κρατανε τα τσοφλια απο τα αυγα και να στα στειλω αμα θες

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Η το φωσφορικο ασβέστιο ?
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Καλυτερο απο ολα το σουπιοκοκαλλο. 
Και τριμμένο σε αυγοτροφή. 
Τώρα το συγκεκριμένο σκευασμα θεωρείται πολυ αξιόπιστο. 


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν βρηκες κανενα σκευασμα στο φαρμακειο  υδατοδιαλυτο ;

----------


## matsarou

> Δεν βρηκες κανενα σκευασμα στο φαρμακειο  υδατοδιαλυτο ;


Του δίνω το φαρμακευτικό 1/8 Όπως μου είπες στα 100ml. Απλά επειδή παραγγέλνω κάτι πραγματάκια για τα νέα μέλοι είπα να παραγγείλω και κάτι ποιο ειδικό για την περίσταση 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Καλυτερο απο ολα το σουπιοκοκαλλο. 
> Και τριμμένο σε αυγοτροφή. 
> Τώρα το συγκεκριμένο σκευασμα θεωρείται πολυ αξιόπιστο. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το σουπιοκοκαλο ακόμα να το αγγίξουν !!!σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σκεύασμα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Αμα θες να τους δινεις για ασβεστιο να δωσω παραγγελια στο χωριο να κρατανε τα τσοφλια απο τα αυγα και να στα στειλω αμα θες
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Χαχαχαχα Έχω κοτούλες σε ευχαριστώ παντός παρα πολυ και μόνο που το σκέφτηκες Είσαι πολύ ευγενικός !!!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Για ασβεστιο υπεραρκει αυτό . Για φωσφορο , οι σποροι είναι συνηθως υπερεπαρκείς αφου ηλιόσπορος , λιναρι , κανναβουρι , σουσαμι , Και είναι πολύ καλες πηγες .Αν δινουμε εξτρα φωσφορο δεν ξερω αν με την παραλληλη παροχη ασβεστιου βελτιώνουμε τον λογο ασβεστιου - φωσφορου 


Παρε σουπιοκοκκαλο και τριψτο σε μουλτι και θα εχεις ένα παρομοιο υλικο το οποιο και ασβεστιο θα εχει και ιωδιο . Αν θες βεβαια κατι ετοιμο , παιρνεις κατι από αυτά που ψάχνεις

----------


## dikai

> Για ασβεστιο υπεραρκει αυτό . Για φωσφορο , οι σποροι είναι συνηθως υπερεπαρκείς αφου ηλιόσπορος , λιναρι , κανναβουρι , σουσαμι , Και είναι πολύ καλες πηγες .Αν δινουμε εξτρα φωσφορο δεν ξερω αν με την παραλληλη παροχη ασβεστιου βελτιώνουμε τον λογο ασβεστιου - φωσφορου 
> 
> 
> Παρε σουπιοκοκκαλο και τριψτο σε μουλτι και θα εχεις ένα παρομοιο υλικο το οποιο και ασβεστιο θα εχει και ιωδιο . Αν θες βεβαια κατι ετοιμο , παιρνεις κατι από αυτά που ψάχνεις


Δημητρη το τριμμένο σιουπιοκόκαλο διαλύεται στο νερό;

Μαρία το σκευάσμα που σου προτεινα απλά ξέρω ότι το χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί. 
Εγώ βολεύομαι με το σουπιοκόκαλλο και έχω παντα ένα σκευάσμα σε σταγόνες όπως το tabernil calcio ή το tafarm ostex(κάποιο από αυτά τα 2 σίγουρα το έχουν τα pet shop) ή αυτό που λέει ο Δημήτρης για άμεση βοήθεια στο στόμα σε περίπτωση δυστοκιας. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν το ξερω Δημητρη . Για το νερο εχει τα δισκια από το φαρμακειο . Για την αυγοτροφη το προτεινα ή αυτουσιο σε καποια αυγοθηκη .Μπορει παντως και να διαλυεται , τουλάχιστον μεχρι ενός σημειου

----------


## matsarou

Τι γίνεται ?παιδιά  από χθες η θηλυκή  έχει πολυ επιθετική συμπεριφορά στον αρσενικό , δεν έχω καταλάβει τι έχει γίνει ,αυτός ο καημένος την ταΐζει μέσα στο στόμα και Αυτή μετα απο λιγο μπορεί να τον αρχίσει στον καβγά και στον τσαμπουκά ,  τον βάζει κάτω και τον τσιμπάει . Τώρα τα χώρισα αλλά τι θα γίνει καλό είναι να είναι  κοντά στην θηλυκή μια και την ταΐζει  . Τι λέτε να κάνω ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

καλησπερα Μαιρη δεν επρεπε να τα χωρισεις αμεσως 
το κανει 1 μερα περιπου δηλαδη
οταν τον κυνηγαγε του εβγαλε πουπουλα?
αυτο που λες οτι τον τσιμπαει το κανει συνεχεια?
πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι κατι, βεβαια πρεπει να το εχεις στο νου σου να δεις τι γινεται αλλα μπορει να ειναι ερωτικα καβγαδακια ή να τον βαζει στην θεση του

----------


## matsarou

> καλησπερα Μαιρη δεν επρεπε να τα χωρισεις αμεσως 
> το κανει 1 μερα περιπου δηλαδη
> οταν τον κυνηγαγε του εβγαλε πουπουλα?
> αυτο που λες οτι τον τσιμπαει το κανει συνεχεια?
> πιστευω οτι δεν ειναι κατι, βεβαια πρεπει να το εχεις στο νου σου να δεις τι γινεται αλλα μπορει να ειναι ερωτικα καβγαδακια ή να τον βαζει στην θεση του


Του βγάζει φτερά Ναι τον κυνηγάει μέσα στο κλουβί και άμα τον τσακωσει τον τσιμπάει στο κεφάλι και γίνονται αερομαχίες ,αν μπορέσω θα βγάλω βίντεο ,από χθες γίνεται αυτό και ξαναδοκιμασα το πρωί να τα ενόσω και πάλι τα ίδια . Ο αρσενικός δεν την κάνει κάτι τρώει το ξύλο .Τώρα κοιμάται και με το ένα του ποδαράκι ψηλά δεν ξέρω αν έχει τραυματιστεί και το κάνει .τα χώρισα Σήμερα γιατί έλειπα από το σπίτι όλη μέρα φοβήθηκα Μιν γινόταν τίποτα . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν τον τσιμπαει στο κεφαλ τοσο πολυ τοτε καλα εκανες,και κρατα τον ετσι μεχρι να δουμε τι γινεται.
Απο αρσενικο το εχω δει απο θηλυκο δεν εχω ξανακουσει τοσο πολυ...
Αλλα περιμενε και την γνωμη των παιδιων να δουμε τι γινεται

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Μου έχουν τύχει και μένα καυγάδες σαν αυτόν που περιγράφεις.
Δεν είχα χωρίσει τα πουλιά. Κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησαν.
Εσύ όμως που ζεις τα πουλιά, πρέπει να κρίνεις αν είναι κάτι επικίνδυνο.
Συνήθως όμως δεν είναι.

----------


## matsarou

Παιδιά Καλημέρα !!!την Τρίτη είναι να βγουν τα πουλάκια ,χθες λοιπών για πρώτη φορα κοίταξα με τον φακό ,δεν είδα τίποτα Τα αυγά δεν έχουν πουλάκια .Θα περιμένω για σίγουρα αλλά αν τελικά δεν έχει τι κάνω από εδώ και πέρα τις βγάζω τι φωλιά και αν Ναι ποτέ να τις τιν ξαναβάλω .Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων !!!

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

τ ακριβως ειδες με το φακο; σκουρο ή διαφανες ;

----------


## IscarioTis

Καλημερα Μαιρη Μαιρη
Εννοεις οτι βλεπεις μεσα με τον φακο?αρα ειναι διαφανες?
Την φωλια δεν θα την πειραξεις θα βγαλεις μονο το νημα,δωσε στην τσουπα σου 2-3 μερες να παρει τα πανω της γιατι με την γεννα εχει ταλαιπψρηθει λιγο,
Μην σε παρεξενεψει αν σε 1-2 μερες θελει να ξαναφτιαξει φωλια,
Αφου δεν βγουν ή μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα δωσε
Εαν βγει εστω και 1 δεν δινεις πρασσιναδες,θυμαμαι οτι σου ειχε πει ο κ.Ανδρεας για ποσο καιρο
Τσουκνιδα αυγο ή αν φτιαχνεις αυγοτροφη δωκε δωκε

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Παιδιά Καλημέρα !!!την Τρίτη είναι να βγουν τα πουλάκια ,χθες λοιπών για πρώτη φορα κοίταξα με τον φακό ,δεν είδα τίποτα Τα αυγά δεν έχουν πουλάκια .Θα περιμένω για σίγουρα αλλά αν τελικά δεν έχει τι κάνω από εδώ και πέρα τις βγάζω τι φωλιά και αν Ναι ποτέ να τις τιν ξαναβάλω .Σας ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων !!!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν είδες κάτι τέτοιο είναι κλούβια. 


Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> τ ακριβως ειδες με το φακο; σκουρο ή διαφανες ;


Θα βγάλω φωτο και θα στείλω !!! Αλλά νομίζω ότι είναι ασπορα ή κάτι έκανα λάθος Εγώ με την φύλαξη και γι'αυτό δεν είχε επιτυχία . 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Αν είδες κάτι τέτοιο είναι κλούβια. 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το ένα είναι σίγουρα έτσι το άλλο είναι λιγο διαφορετικό αλλά διάφανο 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Καλημερα Μαιρη Μαιρη
> Εννοεις οτι βλεπεις μεσα με τον φακο?αρα ειναι διαφανες?
> Την φωλια δεν θα την πειραξεις θα βγαλεις μονο το νημα,δωσε στην τσουπα σου 2-3 μερες να παρει τα πανω της γιατι με την γεννα εχει ταλαιπψρηθει λιγο,
> Μην σε παρεξενεψει αν σε 1-2 μερες θελει να ξαναφτιαξει φωλια,
> Αφου δεν βγουν ή μεχρι να βγουν τα μικρα δωσε
> Εαν βγει εστω και 1 δεν δινεις πρασσιναδες,θυμαμαι οτι σου ειχε πει ο κ.Ανδρεας για ποσο καιρο
> Τσουκνιδα αυγο ή αν φτιαχνεις αυγοτροφη δωκε δωκε
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δημήτρη Καλησπέρα και σε σένα !!!είναι διάφανα Ναι . Με την τσουκνίδα δεν το ξέρω ,τι εννοείς να κόψω από κήπο  και να δώσω απλά να την πλύνω  ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Αν ξερεις οτι δεν εχουν ριξει φαρμακα ναι 
Πολυ νερο αφηνεις σε χαρτι κουζινας σκουπιζεις και βαζεις
Καλο σκουπισμα ομως να φυγει το πολυ νερο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> τ ακριβως ειδες με το φακο; σκουρο ή διαφανες ;


Ελπίζω να φαίνεται αυτό που πρέπει να δείτε 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Τα βλέπω άγονα

----------


## jk21

Μετα απο τοσες μερες θα επρεπε να ηταν γεματα  και πιο σκουρα .Ασπορα οπως λεει ο Μιχαλης

----------


## matsarou

> Μετα απο τοσες μερες θα επρεπε να ηταν γεματα  και πιο σκουρα .Ασπορα οπως λεει ο Μιχαλης


Οπότε τα βγάζω για να μην κουράζω και την θηλυκή ?

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το δεξι ειναι σιγουρα ασπορο , το αριστερο απο μακρια ετσι δειχνει . Ανοιξε και αυτο απ τη μερια που δεν δειχνει κιτρινο μεσα να δεις αν υπαρχει κατι αλλο εκτος απο κροκος (με μια λεπτη οδοντογλυφιδα ) και μετα τα πετας .Περισσοτερο << μηπως >> αν και απο αυτη την αποσταση τουλαχιστον δειχνουν ασπορα και τα δυο  .Στην πανω φωτο ειναι πιο εμφανες οτι δεξια υπαρχει κενος χωρος και δεν υπαρχει νεοσσος να εχει καλυψει το αυγο

----------


## dikai

Χάλασε τους τη φωλιά και αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα χώρισε τους για μερικές μέρες. 
Ενίσχυσε με αυγουλακι, αυγό τροφή, μπρόκολο, μήλο, βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο και ξαναδωσε νήμα σε μερικές μέρες. Όταν αρχίζει να φτιάχνει φωλιά βάλε το βράδυ μέσα το αρσενικό, αν τα έχεις χωριστά και το πρωι λογικά θα ζευγαρώσουν. 
Η θηλυκιά ζορίζεται όταν αρχίζουν τα ταισματα. Τώρα δεν πολυ μετράει. 
Να βάζεις και ψειρόσκονη στη φωλιά αν δεν το κάνεις ήδη. 
Και υπομονή. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Μαιρη τι ωρα ξυπνουν και τι ωρα κοιμουνται τα πουλια ;

βγαλε μας αν θες και μια φωτο , να διακρινεται η περιοχη που κουτσουλα ο αρσενικος

----------


## matsarou

> Χάλασε τους τη φωλιά και αν υπάρχει δυνατότητα χώρισε τους για μερικές μέρες. 
> Ενίσχυσε με αυγουλακι, αυγό τροφή, μπρόκολο, μήλο, βιταμίνες και ασβέστιο και ξαναδωσε νήμα σε μερικές μέρες. Όταν αρχίζει να φτιάχνει φωλιά βάλε το βράδυ μέσα το αρσενικό, αν τα έχεις χωριστά και το πρωι λογικά θα ζευγαρώσουν. 
> Η θηλυκιά ζορίζεται όταν αρχίζουν τα ταισματα. Τώρα δεν πολυ μετράει. 
> Να βάζεις και ψειρόσκονη στη φωλιά αν δεν το κάνεις ήδη. 
> Και υπομονή. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Το κλουβί έχει και χώρισμα όποτε μου είναι εύκολο ,εννοείς να βάλω και το διαχωριστικό που να Μιν βλέπονται καν ? Τροφή ενισχυμένη και στα δύο η μόνο στην θηλυκή ?σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη τι ωρα ξυπνουν και τι ωρα κοιμουνται τα πουλια ;
> 
> βγαλε μας αν θες και μια φωτο , να διακρινεται η περιοχη που κουτσουλα ο αρσενικος


Δημήτρη Καλημέρα .Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ξυπνάνε κατά τις 8 και κοιμούνται κατά μέσο όρο την βδομάδα κατά τις 10 με 11 μάλλον,και λέω μάλλον γιατί τα πουλάκια είναι στο χώρο που είναι η τηλεόραση και γενικά δεν υπάρχει και τόσο ησυχία ,τα σκέπαζω κατά τις 9αλλά πολλές φορές τα ακούω μέχρι τις 10 ,11.Τωρα η θηλυκή κοιμάται στην φωλιά και ο αρσενικός από την άλλη πλευρά του κλουβιού  . Γενικά και όλη την μέρα ο αρσενικός δεν πάει διπλά της πάει μόνο για να την ταΐσει και ξανα πίσω στην πλευρά του . Όταν βγαίνει η θηλυκή αρχίζει να τον κυνηγάει και σαν να τον φωνάζει  (οι πολύ τσακωμοί που τον κουτουπονε σταμάτησαν ). Νομίζω το ζευγάρι περνάει κρίση στιν φωτο ο αρσενικός είναι πάλι στην πλευρά του, έτσι κοιμούνται .

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ο χρονος ειναι επαρκης .Να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν ξυπνουν νωριτερα  γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να διασφαλισεις οτι δεν θα κοιμουνται πιο αργα απο τις 8 το βραδυ .Και τωρα καλα ειναι οχι μετα απο τις 9


Βαλε μολις μπορεσεις να δουμε την περιοχη της αμαρας του αρσενικου .Ειναι εκει και το γεννητικο του μοριο .Να δουμε αν ειναι ετοιμος

----------


## dikai

> Το κλουβί έχει και χώρισμα όποτε μου είναι εύκολο ,εννοείς να βάλω και το διαχωριστικό που να Μιν βλέπονται καν ? Τροφή ενισχυμένη και στα δύο η μόνο στην θηλυκή ?σε ευχαριστώ πολύ 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Και στα δυο διατροφή. Να βλέπονται. 
Ο αρσενικός "έρχεται" όταν βλέπει τη θηλυκιά να φτιάχνει φωλιά και το θηλυκό από το κελάηδησμα του, εκτός φυσικά όλων των άλλων. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Μαιρη καλημερα
το κοκκαλο σουπιας αμα μπορεις βαλτο μεσα στο κλουβι,παρε λιγο συρμα αλλα οχι απλο αμα μπορεις να βρεις γαλβανιζε ετσι ωστε να μην σκουριαζει ειναι πολυ καλο
κανε 2 τρυπες στο πισω μερος με ενα μαχαιρι,περνα το συρμα μεσα και κρεμασε το οταν παω σπιτι θα σου βαλω φωτο απο τα δικα μου να δεις πως ειναι 

οταν τους βαζεις μηλο βγαλε και την φλουδα για καλο και για κακο ,το στικακι βγαλτο δεν τους προσφερει τιποτα
οσο για το βραδυ επειδη ειναι σε σημειο που εισαστε και εσεις,με τηλεοραση φωτα θορυβους
κατα τις 6-7 το απογευμα την ωρα που πεφτει ο ηλιος δηλαδη ριξε ενα σεντονακι απο πανω

δεν ειναι παρατηρησεις αυτα που σου ειπα, ειναι  διορθωσεις για να μπαινεις σιγα σιγα στο κλιμα  ::

----------


## matsarou

> Μαιρη καλημερα
> το κοκκαλο σουπιας αμα μπορεις βαλτο μεσα στο κλουβι,παρε λιγο συρμα αλλα οχι απλο αμα μπορεις να βρεις γαλβανιζε ετσι ωστε να μην σκουριαζει ειναι πολυ καλο
> κανε 2 τρυπες στο πισω μερος με ενα μαχαιρι,περνα το συρμα μεσα και κρεμασε το οταν παω σπιτι θα σου βαλω φωτο απο τα δικα μου να δεις πως ειναι 
> 
> οταν τους βαζεις μηλο βγαλε και την φλουδα για καλο και για κακο ,το στικακι βγαλτο δεν τους προσφερει τιποτα
> οσο για το βραδυ επειδη ειναι σε σημειο που εισαστε και εσεις,με τηλεοραση φωτα θορυβους
> κατα τις 6-7 το απογευμα την ωρα που πεφτει ο ηλιος δηλαδη ριξε ενα σεντονακι απο πανω
> 
> δεν ειναι παρατηρησεις αυτα που σου ειπα, ειναι  διορθωσεις για να μπαινεις σιγα σιγα στο κλιμα


Δημήτρη Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές !!!αν δεν ήθελα συμβουλές δεν θα έκανα εγγραφή στο forum όποτε ότι μου λέτε το κρατάω σαν φυλαχτό και προσπαθώ να τα τηρώ όσο καλύτερα μπορώ . Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την ανταπόκριση και την προθυμία να με ενημερώνεται να με διορθώνεται και να με καθοδηγείται .Είστε όλοι εξαιρετικοί 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Δημήτρη Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές !!!αν δεν ήθελα συμβουλές δεν θα έκανα εγγραφή στο forum όποτε ότι μου λέτε το κρατάω σαν φυλαχτό και προσπαθώ να τα τηρώ όσο καλύτερα μπορώ . Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την ανταπόκριση και την προθυμία να με ενημερώνεται να με διορθώνεται και να με καθοδηγείται .Είστε όλοι εξαιρετικοί 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αν και ψιλόκαταλαβα Πως μου λες να βάλω το σουπιοκοκαλο παρολαυτα περιμένω φωτο σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι 


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Ο χρονος ειναι επαρκης .Να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν ξυπνουν νωριτερα  γιατι σε αυτη την περιπτωση πρεπει να διασφαλισεις οτι δεν θα κοιμουνται πιο αργα απο τις 8 το βραδυ .Και τωρα καλα ειναι οχι μετα απο τις 9
> 
> 
> Βαλε μολις μπορεσεις να δουμε την περιοχη της αμαρας του αρσενικου .Ειναι εκει και το γεννητικο του μοριο .Να δουμε αν ειναι ετοιμος


Ελπίζω να είναι εντάξει οι φωτο ,έκανα πόση ώρα να τον πιάσω και η καρδιά του νόμιζα θα σπάσει 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν και σκοτεινα , δειχνει πυρωμενος  μαλλον.Οκ 


Το σουπιοκοκκαλο με  περισσοτερη ασφαλεια  , κρεμιεται με τον τροπο που σου περιεγραψε ο Δημητρης αλλα με δεματικο καλυτερα




Αν βαλεις συρμα  , τα ακρα του να ειναι εκτος κλουβιου

----------


## IscarioTis

Απο την πισω μερια ειναι πιο σκληρο το κοκκαλο οποτε κανε τρουπα με μαχαιρι ή κατι αλλο μην προσπαθησεις να το περασεις με το συρμα γιατι θα χαλασεις το κοκκαλο σου μιλαω εκ πειρας  
Ναι αυτο που σου ειπε ο Κ.Δημητρης
Οι ακρες να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι



Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Απο την πισω μερια ειναι πιο σκληρο το κοκκαλο οποτε κανε τρουπα με μαχαιρι ή κατι αλλο μην προσπαθησεις να το περασεις με το συρμα γιατι θα χαλασεις το κοκκαλο σου μιλαω εκ πειρας  
> Ναι αυτο που σου ειπε ο Κ.Δημητρης
> Οι ακρες να ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι
> 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Είμαι περήφανη χαχαχαχαχα 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

κ εμενα δεν ετρωγαν σουπιοκοκκαλο αλλα πηρα ενα παραπανω απο το οποιο τους ετριβα λιγο πανω στην αυγοτροφη με το κους κους μαζι με λιγη ξερη ριγανη και το ετρωγαν μια χαρα ... οταν τους εβαζα αυγο ετριβα κ σ αυτο λιγο πανω ... καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου

----------


## matsarou

> κ εμενα δεν ετρωγαν σουπιοκοκκαλο αλλα πηρα ενα παραπανω απο το οποιο τους ετριβα λιγο πανω στην αυγοτροφη με το κους κους μαζι με λιγη ξερη ριγανη και το ετρωγαν μια χαρα ... οταν τους εβαζα αυγο ετριβα κ σ αυτο λιγο πανω ... καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου


Πολύ χρήσιμο σε ευχαριστώ ,γιατί εμένα ακόμα δεν τιν πλησιάζουν !!!


Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Είμαι περήφανη χαχαχαχαχα 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μαίρη το σουπιοκόκκαλο από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι αγοραστό. 
Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε αλλά χωρίς άγχος: 
Θέλει βρασιμο με λίγο ξυδονερο και μετά στέγνωμα, η λίγο στο φουρνο. 
Αν τα έχεις κάνει αυτά να το τρίβεις λίγο το έξω με ένα μαχαίρι να φευγει η πρωτη στρώση. Και καθάρισε γυρω γυρω αυτά που εξεχουν σαν φτερά,  με το χέρι, γιατί είναι αιχμηρά. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## matsarou

> Μαίρη το σουπιοκόκκαλο από ότι βλέπω δεν είναι αγοραστό. 
> Οπότε έχουμε και λέμε αλλά χωρίς άγχος: 
> Θέλει βρασιμο με λίγο ξυδονερο και μετά στέγνωμα, η λίγο στο φουρνο. 
> Αν τα έχεις κάνει αυτά να το τρίβεις λίγο το έξω με ένα μαχαίρι να φευγει η πρωτη στρώση. Και καθάρισε γυρω γυρω αυτά που εξεχουν σαν φτερά,  με το χέρι, γιατί είναι αιχμηρά. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Τα Έχω κάνει  το γύρο γύρο δεν το έκοψα γιατί ο αρσενικός τα τρώει 

Στάλθηκε από το HUAWEI VNS-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

